# C6 A6 front grille



## G'D60 (Mar 11, 2002)

Fellas,

Can anyone confirm or deny that the C6 A6 front grille is the same as the D3 A8 front grille? I was always under the impression they were the same front grille. I have a new front end for my TT and it requires a grille. I thought the a6/a8 grilles were interchangeable. Anyone know for sure?

Thanks guys,


----------



## Duke_FI (May 23, 2007)

They're not the same. A8 grill is bigger.


----------

